# emersed tonina & eriocaulon



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi guys

Is it possible to grow Tonina's and Eriocaulon's emersed?

I just received 

Tonina sp belem
Tonina sp manaus
Tonina fluviatilis
Eriocaulaceae sp (Type 2)
Eriocaulon setaceum

and want them emersed.


Is it possible?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

according to the plant finder - yes 
Unfortunately I don't have experience growing those plants emersed in particular....


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I am a witness of it, yes.


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

eklikewhoa, is this both Tonina's and Eriocaulon's?
Do you know how they were conditioned from submerse to emerse?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

What I saw was toninas and having grown both submerged I would think that if the tonina was doing it the eriocaulens can too.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

i am growing e. cineriums emersed, and they just look like smaller tighter versions of the submerged growth. its flowering as well so we'll see if i get any viable seeds or not. was half way to getting a e. mato grosso emersed but it got loose from its perch at the top of my tank and was never to be seen again (small seedling sized plant). will try again though the leaves are much more delicate and i dont know how it will take full sun later (once they grow emersed leaves, i grow my emersed plants in pots sitting in my many small water gardens in the yard). i wasnt aware of e. setaceum or tonias being able to grow emersed so i'll try them as well at the next tank trim.


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

Do you guys have any picture reference? I will be interested in seeing. Thanks


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

couple of pics, first is of a plant floating in the tank to get emersed leaves to form (E. matto grosso), second is an E. Cinerium in my pond. need to relocate it as its starting to get cooked by the sun where it is, HC is pretty beatup. flowers have been there for a few weeks now.







[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Symbiot said:


> Hi guys
> Is it possible to grow Tonina's and Eriocaulon's emersed?
> I just received
> Tonina sp belem
> ...


Hi Symbiot, It possible, but it will be a very tough one to try as all your plant are stem plant and these are not easy to grow emmerse directly from submerse form as their stem will be rather weak.

If possible try grow them in submerse and slowly lower the water level and let it slowly adapt to emmerse.


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

well, I have 1 species of tonina emersed. that's all that seems to be adapting. 
The rest withered away. I kept plants submersed as well,so I have stock.

lookie here:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

ts168 said:


> Hi Symbiot, It possible, but it will be a very tough one to try as all your plant are stem plant and these are not easy to grow emmerse directly from submerse form as their stem will be rather weak.
> 
> If possible try grow them in submerse and slowly lower the water level and let it slowly adapt to emmerse.


they grow excellent under emersed conditions. just keep the substrate completely wet. no need to transition them from submerged to emersed culture.


----------

